

jQuery Deconstructed - ekpyrotic
http://www.keyframesandcode.com/resources/javascript/deconstructed/jquery/

======
hawkharris
This is an interesting resource. If anyone wants to take an even deeper dive
into the code and philosophy underlying jQuery, I recommend reading Secrets of
the JavaScript Ninja by John Resig. Amazing book.

------
niyazpk
This one supports the latest (and older) versions of jQuery -
[http://james.padolsey.com/jquery/](http://james.padolsey.com/jquery/)

------
emilioolivares
This is very interesting, someone should create an IDE that automatically does
this.

~~~
dsego
What's stopping you?

~~~
readme
Possibly the hurdle of creating an entire IDE. Why not just make a plugin for
an existing IDE.

